# Grow closet babies...



## 2Dog (Oct 2, 2009)

So this is my grow closet. I dont show it much because frankly I need to work on the lighting...Things look pretty healthy tho so here goes.. 2nd pic is my reveged super berry sativa clone..from a 3 week flowering plant.


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Oct 2, 2009)

Lookin good there 2doggie. 
Whats the Maple Leaf looking one in the middle of the circle of plants on the floor in the last pic, and the short fat leaf one in front on the shelf? Some reason, those stick out to me. lol.


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 2, 2009)

the short one on the shelf is one of my LA women... the other one I will look for you first thing tomorrow. night people.


----------



## TexasMonster (Oct 2, 2009)

Are you going to update alot for us? Reckon I will have to keep my eye on this one.:joint: :farm:


----------



## J Cakes (Oct 4, 2009)

*i to am rockingin the closet what kind of light set up are you useing?*


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 4, 2009)

400 watt mh and I have some babies in another section under flor.  the light seems kind of far away but it gets warm even with the fan..the plants are growing and not stretching so I figure they like it  thanks for stopping in. my NL not pictures is also in the closet and she is vegging waiting to be cloned..again and again lol. sweet mamma!


----------



## Relentless999 (Oct 4, 2009)

nice man!


----------



## SkunkPatronus (Oct 4, 2009)

Relentless999 said:
			
		

> nice man!


 
WOman


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 4, 2009)

lol a dude who has a pumpkin with a heart for a nose..I'd get beat up.


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 4, 2009)

my goodness the sativa reveged clone has gotten way bigger already...I will have to take more pictures soon...


----------



## SMOK3R (Oct 4, 2009)

My reveg clones are looking like @@@ <- thats not a good word btw

They are stunted branches that look exactly as they did the day they came off the plant.  Problem is they are still alive after a month and a half.  I have flushed them, trimmed them, danced with them, yet they make no progress (except for the root system which is looking unbelievably white and healthy).


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 4, 2009)

do they have enough light and is the ph right??


----------



## SMOK3R (Oct 4, 2009)

Ya.. I wish it was that easy

5.75 just like their mom... err sister/arm/branch/projectile with roots:holysheep:  More light than the mom had when i cloned her too.  Dang weeds!


----------



## Alistair (Oct 5, 2009)

Very nice 2Dog.  Your closet looks very cozy, and the plants look happy.  I like seeing healthy plants.  It looks like you know what you're doing.


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 5, 2009)

aw thanks alistair..coming from u that is awesome to hear! I try to keep the ladies happy.


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 5, 2009)

I answered spears in email but if anyone else was curious the other plant is an auto roadrunner.


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 5, 2009)

update pics


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 5, 2009)

nl mother I fried a tiny bit when I put them under the 400..whoopsy!


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 14, 2009)

update: I am tired hope this makes sense. 1/5 of the low ryders is male. took him and a lady out to the honeymoon suite. my reveg is looking awesome.. my Nl is begging to be cloned with harvest I havent had time or room hopefully soon. here is some pictures. everyone is happy and healthy a bit of stretch is all..


----------



## cmd420 (Oct 14, 2009)

nice progress!!

do you keep them in for veg and then put them out for 12/12?


If I'm seeing the right one, then the   re-veg  is getting it's 4and 5 leaves!!!..


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 14, 2009)

the reveg is on the left..lowryder middle la women on the right thanks for stopping in cmd.


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 14, 2009)

the reveg will be a pk mom..for clones. the autos will be harvest at age and the nl is a big momma waiting for me to have room for babies.  I veg til they are about 18/24 inches.


----------



## IRISH (Oct 14, 2009)

looking great in there 2dog. ...


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 14, 2009)

aww thanks irish...I need to get some of them closer to the light while keeping others away..I have two stool and boxes in there propping plants...how tacky lmao..


----------



## J Cakes (Oct 14, 2009)

*looking good there 2dog keep up the good work.green mojofor ya
*


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 14, 2009)

thanks j I need it..lighting issues lol.


----------



## frank_P (Oct 14, 2009)

hey dog im thinking of growing in my closet as well its about 6 sq feet 3 wide by 3 deep by 9 feet high what do u think is the proper setup to get the most yield out of that space? i would like to to a mother as well thanks


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 29, 2009)

update pictures!


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Oct 30, 2009)

Nice collection and veg closet 2dog!   Have you flowered the Pineapple Express yet?  I got a couple PE freebies that I haven't planted yet...  

Peace!


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 30, 2009)

nope not yet pineapple is on the left...I had to fix myu lighting situation so they arent as big as they should be...I like em to be 24" before I veg. thanks for stopping by dirty!


----------



## cannabis037 (Nov 15, 2009)

yesssss, just how i like it, short and bushy! soo green, props! looking forward to see more.


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 16, 2009)

frank_P said:
			
		

> hey dog im thinking of growing in my closet as well its about 6 sq feet 3 wide by 3 deep by 9 feet high what do u think is the proper setup to get the most yield out of that space? i would like to to a mother as well thanks


 

well depends on how many plants..I have a 400 watt mh and a 600 watt hps...but I dont flower in the closet its my vegging room. u will need a fan. the mother u keep in your veggie room with the clones and seedlings then they go intothe main room for flower or another closet? depends on your setup...for some it might be easier to move the mother.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 16, 2009)

:ciao:  *2Dog*....Great  grow  ya  have...Just  read  threw  and  kept  reading  ya  haveing  light  issues..Are  ya  still?   The  Ladies  are  looking great...when  do  we  see  the  flower  room/closet?  where  the  600  is?  and  stools..phone books...chairs..what  ever..some  times  ya  cant take the  light  to  the  plants  and  ya  need  to the plants  to  the light:aok: to  avoid  stretch...Not  sure  if  ya  been  by  the  SHED  but  I  like  Milk  crates  and  thats  what  Im  a  gonna  use  right  now to  sit and  watch  you  GROW GIRL..I  will  be  quiet and sit here in cornrt over there ...Okay  Gotta  grow  Now Untill  next time....take care and  be safe   :48:


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 16, 2009)

4u...let me get u a quick pic of a crate lol....my littlest seedlings are on one..and I have new clones to show..the room is in chaos being cleaned and hopefully a wall going up soon..I need help for that one and my help isnt awake yet lol...


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 16, 2009)

ok some pictures of my seedlings clones of nl and la woman and my low ryder 2 flower


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 16, 2009)

Very  nice  2Dog....you  dont  worry  let  that  help  sleep..ill  be  right  ther  to  help...what  a  Great  setup..and  thanks  for the  pics  I  love  them:aok:  I  bet  i  can  do  a   whole  GJ  just  with  pics..lol..we  use  to  be  able  to upload  ots at one  tim..now  just  3  at  a  time..but  at  least  still  12....and  I  lik the  stuff  to  get  them  up to  light...another  Im  sure  you  use is  the  hone  Book..This  Seattle  one  is  like  6  inches  thick..lol..and  ya  can  get  lots  and  if ya  need  smaller...well  get  that  help  of  your  to  rip  some  pages  out.allways  makes me  feel  Manly.:spit:  also  vhs  tapes..haha  they  worthless  now...Loveing  the  setup..wish  I could grow  in  my  House...It  would  be  BOMB!!!:lama:  That  Pic of Low rider 2 needs  to be  put  up  for  BPOTM...Dam  Girl..Ya  gots  a  new  friend  for  sure:aok:  thanks  for  shareing..


Be  safe  Girly Grower


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 16, 2009)

thanks 4U...I may enter her I need to take more pics I am happy with the bud size especially for an auto...first time growing them..MY VHS arent worthless lol we watch them all the time and own 3 backup VCR's so that we never have to stop...nothing like watching Psycho on VHS....I use my priority mail boxes from orders too but prefer the non flamable crates!


----------



## Relentless999 (Nov 16, 2009)

Lookin great 2dog!


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 16, 2009)

I just realised that there is a weenie dog butt in my bud picture...lol...thanks relent!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 16, 2009)

:rofl:   whats  the  weenies  name:spit:


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 16, 2009)

That would be Daisy...daisy dukes cause she is short like them shorts...I call her DD...


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 16, 2009)

in the closet a 400 watt mh....to flower a 600 watt hps...I have two of each plus a few flors...for the clones and baby seeds..


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 10, 2009)

dirtyolsouth said:
			
		

> Nice collection and veg closet 2dog!  Have you flowered the Pineapple Express yet? I got a couple PE freebies that I haven't planted yet...
> 
> Peace!


 

here is the pineapple dirty those bits on it are from the predator mites little pieces of wood.... and the other ladies are getting big lol...even with the spider mite torture.. it is much more crystally than the picture looks. lots of colors in the bud oranges and purples..


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 10, 2009)

the budding ones that are close to being done look yellow and are loosing the leaves..the one in front is ticked but coming back after the attack.


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 10, 2009)

my low ryder 2 before I chopped her..


----------



## the chef (Dec 10, 2009)

Holy jeebus! just tuned in 2dog...Damn! Love the lw2! Hope you get rid of those pesky mites. Your gonna love the pinapple, was it as nute sensitive as a white widow? Congrats on your harvest!


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 10, 2009)

yes chef she is nute sensitive...actually she seems to eat them up and want more...she isnt very big either but I had lots of issues while she was in veg...


----------



## the chef (Dec 10, 2009)

I know what ya mean.


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 10, 2009)

much easier to grow outside...makes me anxious for summer..btu it is going ok inside now...the better plants are in the back..guess I should have taken the flower area picture from that side...


----------



## cmd420 (Dec 10, 2009)

The lowryder looks nice and yummy 2..

Did I tell you about Azamax for the mites? I reckon you got em under control, but look into Azamax if you ever have to deal with the borg again...

Having pests and Powdery Mildew have made my current grow seem like it took 4freakin ever!


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 10, 2009)

I read about it..Is it organic cmd?


----------



## cmd420 (Dec 10, 2009)

It is...and I used it a few days before I chopped one of my plants and, _as advertised_, no issues..

I like it for an emergency measure and to use occasionally just to keep the lil buggers guessing

but you and I won't be having these probs again will we?


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 10, 2009)

i hope not...I will keep an eye out for that product how many clams will it set me back?


----------



## cmd420 (Dec 10, 2009)

It's not outrageous..I think around $20 for a small bottle that will make about 5 or 6 gallons...it's not expensive like Avid or anything....

If you catch em before they make webs, it's a harvest saver.


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 11, 2009)

now onto my vegging plants Here is my train wreck mother..been cloned a bit lol...I fed her yesterday the yellow should be gone soon. next two pics are skunk #1


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 11, 2009)

NL #5 Blue widow and train wreck clones...


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 11, 2009)

my blue cheese and reg cheese...


----------



## legalize_freedom (Dec 11, 2009)

Dang girl...you got it goin on!  I like the variety!!!  My closet is full of the same thing...so it better be good!  I can't believe I have not seen this thread before...oh well, I found it now, I can keep an eye on it.  Now pass the bong please!  Nice Grow you got going...for a girl that is.....LOL (running, & ducking)  J/K I hope ya know!


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 11, 2009)

I know lol....thanks for the compliments..I am anxious to get it all budded...poor wine makers have to wait years to age the wine....can u imagine?


----------



## OldHippieChick (Dec 11, 2009)

Hi 2dog - wow, you do have some variety in strains and in sizes-ages.... I have this hodgepodge mix going on in veg and I just don't know if I have the organizational skills and I know I don't have the lights to keep things at bay - if only it was summer ..... I'd at least put them outside and try. I may chunk all but two WWs I've grown fond of, drastically top and keep them at bay under a T5 when my auto AK47s get here. 

That's really why I went hunting for this thread - I saw somewhere you were growing an auto. FUN! I zone in on everyone with autos. Can you catch me up to speed? How many seeds did you start with? And how did things go? I mean - any probs with hermies or low germination rates - nutes etc? What was your yeild on the one you just chopped? 

I do like your use of the closet rods.... no need fighting with what you got.... I'm currently growing in a 2x4x5 tent but wondering how I'm gona manage a WW without LST. Anyway happy winter growing and please keep us updated.

BTW I thought of you and your cobbler when I was at Kroger yesterday. Driscoll Blackberrys $1 each - bought 4 mmmmmm. I havn't had fresh blackberrys since I was a kid and they grew on our fence....


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 11, 2009)

yes lots of variety here..I get bored easily lol..I wouldnt throw them away can you afford 20 dollars for two more flors from walmart? then tie em down and give them crappy light til spring..they wont die. then they will be huge producers..

I have grown Low ryder 2, road runner and easy rider.

the low ryder 2 was the best producer and most stable. I didnt weigh the buds sorry..I germed 5 low ryders got 2 males. They were not under perfect conditions either as I put them out in very cold weather due to mite issues. I would say the smoke was good, very white and very impressive looking but not as good as my pk...the flavor wasnt as good either imo. however they did grow quickly and produced quickly which pleased me. 
The roadrunner was also a good choice very very tight buds..very crystally. Smoked fine. also not as good as my pk very white looking and pretty

the easy rider wasnt stable or a true auto I gave it away and will be trying to get bud pics of it soon from the new proud owner lol... I love using the closet rods and small folding tables to hold the plants..they are nute sensitive but like to be fed often. 

hmm blackberries! sounds yummy I bought some too but paid 1.98 and a man came up behind me and grabbed some and told me good catch on the price lol...


----------



## the chef (Dec 11, 2009)

Nice i got a raodrunner going now, looking foward to it. thanks and check your blood sugar!


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 12, 2009)

ok people here is the pictures of the easyryder and roadrunner...I guess I forgot that I gave him both...the easyryder smells awesome...

ROADRUNNER IS 1ST


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 12, 2009)

CLOSE UPS of bud...n the rr...my white lightning seeds all germed in one day...


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 12, 2009)

my NL hermied...I know it is because of all I put it through getting rid of the mites...but it pollenated a few blooming plants...all the others are goign to be washed..hopeffully it will be fine I am completely cleaning the room again...sad to loose the nl bud I think my pineapple and the other one are ok just premature byt a week or two...what can you do right....sad it would have been my first taste of nl in years now I have to wait for another of the nl but I have a lot of good ones in veg and one that is mature and ready to bloom... makes me glad I gave away the two above this they weren pollenated....


----------



## the chef (Dec 12, 2009)

Damn hermies! Sorry to hear about the nl but white lightning will be your redemtion!


----------



## legalize_freedom (Dec 12, 2009)

That easyrider looks yummy!  nice sugar coating.  Sorry about the herm, and the mites...


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 12, 2009)

oh its ok man learning experiences....


----------



## NorthernHoney (Dec 12, 2009)

Wow, you have a lovely garden 2dog... I had to laugh when you were embarressed about the crates, I prefer paint cans myself. The dogs name is cute too, I am huge dog lover. Very nice.


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 21, 2009)

here is some LA WOMAN pics..arleady looking frosty and feeling a bit sticky..


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 21, 2009)

closet mom clone pics..the small pots in the middle pic will get transplanted tomorrow.


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 21, 2009)

pics of bloom area


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Dec 21, 2009)

NICE selection 2dog...  Sorry to hear about the NL....  I just had to toss my Cali Orange pheno cuz she hermied on me...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Oh well!  Onward and dankward, right?  Your LA Woman is coming right along and it's nice to see the frost coming on early.  I've got a couple of those freebies too... I'm looking forward to seeing how they flower...

Peace!


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 21, 2009)

dirty I have already cloned her I like her so much and she can handle stress...she has been through it all...


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 21, 2009)

my blue widow and skunk #1 have grown so agressively roots wise that one week after transplant they need it again..I am in shock..they are loving this warm room..


----------



## snaxforgandhi (Dec 21, 2009)

2Dog said:
			
		

> .. 2nd pic is my reveged super berry sativa clone...


Off topic, but reading this thread I kept seeing peeks of your sativas. Sativas are so, I don't know, cute I guess. They just look girlie to me. My indies are gonna kill me now.

~Snax


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 21, 2009)

I am not liking the sativa smoke at all..I got rid of her to be honest...


----------



## IRISH (Dec 21, 2009)

nice looking girls 2dog. you get the cyborgs beat down yet?...i've used the azamax. worked well...i like to use an arsenal when they show up...i switch it up many times so they don't get immune to one thing...i heard it can happen...lol...


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 21, 2009)

irish I feel so blessed I havent seen any signs of the mites since...we are being very careful...everything gets cleaned with alcohol or bleach water very regularly top to bottom I only wear socks in there that are clean and then removed...very tight ship..


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 24, 2009)

closet babies white lightning seedlings. my pk reveg mom and the blue widow mom..some other closet clones..to the right the clones I just took of skunk#1 and sweet violet..


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 24, 2009)

pics sour cream pistils.. buds.


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 24, 2009)

la woman pistils room pic


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 24, 2009)

two train wreck pics for chefy..    

3rd pic northern lights bud...looking mighty fine that one is..:holysheep:


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 24, 2009)

nl5 bud

cake I made for company

smokey the reefersmokinsnowman... all one word.


----------



## the chef (Dec 24, 2009)

Mother 2dog i love your trainwreck! They are way more sativa than mine, weird huh? Violet and the crew be jammin!


----------



## zipflip (Dec 24, 2009)

crazy.
 another GJ ive been totally passin by this whole time. :uhh:
  hwo do i miss em when im on here quite alot lately ? lol
    girls look great 2dog :aok:

so are you runnin 1 or 2 600's in the flower room. (room size?)

  PS: can i have a piece of cake too? :hubba:


----------



## legalize_freedom (Dec 24, 2009)

Your plants look nice and healthy....and that cake looks yummy!


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 24, 2009)

zipflip said:
			
		

> crazy.
> another GJ ive been totally passin by this whole time. :uhh:
> hwo do i miss em when im on here quite alot lately ? lol
> girls look great 2dog :aok:
> ...


 

2 600's..   the room is like 10 x 11 but I have the plants on one side of it..walls are all flat white paint. and babies/moms are in the closet.


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 24, 2009)

thanks everyone you can all have a piece of cake...


----------



## cmd420 (Dec 24, 2009)

2Dog said:
			
		

> nl5 bud
> 
> cake I made for company
> 
> smokey the reefersmokinsnowman... all one word.


 
you are so funny 2...why did you post a pic of a half of a cake? That is so random..I am cracking up!

me likey cake


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 24, 2009)

IDK..I guess I liked the way it looked..I like taking pictures of everything..food, animals, trees, people...so much of food for me is presentation... you know you want a bite!


----------



## cmd420 (Dec 24, 2009)

I would definitely not be mad at a piece


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 26, 2009)

the plants to the left are now as tall as I am..


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 26, 2009)

nl bud

blue widow pistils

white lightning seedlings..


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 26, 2009)

my fav dog..the elder Luckyboy..

white lightning baby

glow closet moms and clones


----------



## the chef (Dec 26, 2009)

Sweet 2dog nice work! Love your alarm system, SSSsssgetem boy! Hehehe i bet he works cheap.


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 27, 2009)

he works for milkbones...but only takes em from mommy..lady at petsmart thought I had trained him to do that..nope.


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 27, 2009)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to the chef again.


lol thanks for stopping in chef always welcome in my grow room!


----------



## legalize_freedom (Dec 27, 2009)

That white lightning sure looks healthy!  Nice fat leaves.  Is that a solid Indica, or a hybrid?


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 27, 2009)

White Lightning is truly a premium strain. Related to White Widow, White Lightning has been engineered to produce denser, more crystalline buds with an increased yield and smooth taste. White Lightning is a powerful strain that is well suited to indoor hydroponics systems. White lightning produces some of the frostiest white buds we have seen. Pleasing for medical users  and a knock out punch.

Unleash the power!
  INDOOR / OUTDOOR   Indoor 
  TYPE  Indica / Sativa mix 
      PLANT HEIGHT   Medium 
      FLOWERING TIME   8-10 Weeks 
      HARVEST   Sep - Oct if outdoor 
   YIELD  400-500g/m2


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 27, 2009)

more pics


pistil pics from the blue widow

violets the mystery seed clones and the other clones are super skunk #1


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 27, 2009)

white lightning baby

my fav plant pk mommy..has purple in her stems now.


----------



## the chef (Dec 28, 2009)

Nice, your gonna love that blue widow 2dog! Lokking awsome!


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 28, 2009)

gracias amigo!


----------



## Beavermonk (Dec 29, 2009)

I love the looks of all your plants 2Dog! Keep up the good work. I wish i had enough patience to grow a plant as tall as me before i flowered it


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words the tall plants actually are in flower


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 30, 2009)

ok put the 400 back in the closet..the flor went out with the clones in the blocked off non flowering section of the room. shows the 5 whie lightning babies..


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 30, 2009)

pics of ghetto closet set up. the blue cheese and reg cheese and my train wreck for chef


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 30, 2009)

sour cream is looking great if she smokes well I will buy more seeds clone em and keep a mom..I didnt clone her because she was there for the pollen upset..


----------



## astrobud (Dec 30, 2009)

looking good 2dog


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 30, 2009)

pics of the la woman bud sites.

beautiful red at the center of the sour cream leaf.


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 30, 2009)

pics 

grow room
clone area

la woman buds she looks so happy and healthy which makes me happy..this is the monster plant that isnt as far into bud..


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 30, 2009)

astrobud said:
			
		

> looking good 2dog


 
thanks astro...


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 31, 2009)

oh no some of my clones got too hot..had to remove a couple..dang heating pad got a bit warm..they now have two towels between the pad and the clones..


----------



## ishnish (Dec 31, 2009)

:ciao:
look'n neato in here!
:48:


----------



## zipflip (Jan 1, 2010)

:watchplant:  :48:


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 1, 2010)

thanks zip glad to have you aboard!


----------



## the chef (Jan 1, 2010)

Looks real good 2dog. Frosty and red are my fav.!


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 3, 2010)

me too..I will get more pics today I think..

my clones god they arent rooting..I think its the weather and temps..I wont try again til spring I dont think..even with the heating map.


----------



## the chef (Jan 3, 2010)

Cmon with the trainwreck! Sorry to hear about the clones. Maybe warmer weather will help.


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 3, 2010)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to the chef again.
 Thanks Chef!


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 5, 2010)

lets see closet pics of white lightning and my moms.


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 5, 2010)

sour cream..


----------



## warfish (Jan 6, 2010)

2Dog, You grow such beautiful plants!  Even the pic you posted of the morning glory on your fence is amazing!  I wish I lived in a warmer zone   And sour cream?  I have not heard of that before, but it looks rather sweet to me!  hehe


----------



## the chef (Jan 6, 2010)

It's the sour cream! aaaaaaauuugh! LOL those are beautiful 2dog! Have you smoke the WL or the sour cream before? Good job!


----------



## NorthernHoney (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm with you Warfish I am looking at the snow outside and then look at 2dogs beautiful plants and I am sooo envious. Your plants look great you green thumbed vixen.


----------



## zipflip (Jan 6, 2010)

is teh sour cream a sativa dom by chance?
  ia sk cuz idk if it just me but everytime i look at someones even my own sativas ive had and it always looks like an indi does after just startin to reveg :confused2:
  is it just in their nature to look this way  or is grower influenced hence too small root space or not enuff foor or too much or at the wrong levels etc?
  :hairpull:
  i doubt i'll ever understand sativas like i do now indicas. but im sure determined to nip it in the reat over time tho.
  sour creme, tho huh?  sounds interesting tho.
  cant wait to see it in its final days for sure :hubba:
 keep em strong 2dog 
  mojo, girl :aok:
:48:

ps. do you have 2 dogs by chance , 2dog?  LOL  sorry i had to ask  jus messin wit ya


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 6, 2010)

better pics hubby wanted attention so I stopped midway. thanks for stopping by everyone I love sharing my pics! seems like it is taking forever to upload lately tho..


----------



## lordhighlama (Jan 6, 2010)

nice pic's 2dog... lookin' good!


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 6, 2010)

zip..I think she is mostly indica..maybe a bit sativa.

trainwreck
skunk bud
la woman pistils


----------



## fruity86 (Jan 6, 2010)

very nice pics 2dog


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 6, 2010)

la woman pistils


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 6, 2010)

thanks boys I am getting excited about all the budding and filling in...so much more density in the jungle!


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 6, 2010)

the chef said:
			
		

> It's the sour cream! aaaaaaauuugh! LOL those are beautiful 2dog! Have you smoke the WL or the sour cream before? Good job!


 

no I havent smoked them before...but I am excited to try em out!


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 6, 2010)

NorthernHoney said:
			
		

> I'm with you Warfish I am looking at the snow outside and then look at 2dogs beautiful plants and I am sooo envious. Your plants look great you green thumbed vixen.


 

what a compliment...and it sounds so sexy!  thanks sweet honey!


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 6, 2010)

I redid the grow closet

back left PK mom I cloned the shizer out of
in front of her my Blue cheese which in the 2nd pic is not blue
3rd pic is reg cheese which is blue hued on the leaves...lmao..

middle fron is my NL5 
right front is my blue widow
and right back is the reg cheese..


----------



## the chef (Jan 6, 2010)

Out of site! Love the pics 2dog! Pulling fer the trainwreck and blue widow! Mojo to all the rest.


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 6, 2010)

my nl5 mom

grow room pic I need to move the lights up again...I hope the stretch stops soon because I dont have that far til ceiling..some of the plants are at 5'6' and my ceiling is 7 ft I may have to start tying....


ZIP!!! I am sorry man this sour cream is mostly sativa....it was a freeby..wonder if it will get me high??? so crystally...the fems are out of stock must be good...hmm?

Sex : Feminized
 Type : Mostly sativa 
Flowering : Photoperiod Genetics : Original Sour Diesel x G13 Haze 
Flowering Time : Long Outdoor Harvest : October / November 
Height : Medium THC Level : Medium 
Characteristics : Haze and Sour   


DNA Sour Cream Feminized cannabis seeds are the best of both worlds with the classic Haze taste mixing with the high yield of Sour and G13.  We don't know why anyone would pass DNA Genetics Sour Cream up, it's a Haze plant with a difference, having Sour nugs all over her and produces a heavy yield.The original Sour Diesel cutting was used, in combination with the G13 Haze cannabis seeds to bring Sour style buds with haze flavour.  It is a Sour Creamy blend of Sativa with a dash of Indica. This DNA Sour Cream Feminized has an amazing mix of Haze n' Sour!


----------



## the chef (Jan 6, 2010)

Ok so let me get this straight.....you've got a  lightning wrecked sour la blue widow woman white cream cheesey with northern pk lights....Got it


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 6, 2010)

as mothers...I have more types in the grow.. 

oh and the white lightnings!


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 8, 2010)

room pic took out some of the tables the plants were too tall..

2nd is the sour cream
3rd is la woman


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 8, 2010)

1 my cheese

2 skunk 1 buds

3 new growth on my nl 5 mommy


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 8, 2010)

blue cheese

cheese

BC


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 8, 2010)

skunk #1


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 8, 2010)

sour cream la woman far right


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 8, 2010)

la woman pistils look at the color on the stems..


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 8, 2010)

tw, cheese pistils, nl #5 see the purple..looks so beautiful in person the pistils are so white against it.


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 8, 2010)

nl 5


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 8, 2010)

more nl5


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 8, 2010)

moby **** pistils looking very nice.


----------



## the chef (Jan 8, 2010)

Damn 2dog you in there   Ladies looking very nice! Your tw is alot diff from mine. Looks outstanding!


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 8, 2010)

lol yeah my hand is..its like a jungle in this room dude its so funny..you would never expect it from outside of my house..makes me laugh. I look around and think I have created something here that is very cool..


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Jan 8, 2010)

I really like your journal 2Dog, you have a very nice variety


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 8, 2010)

thanks godspeed...a little too much variety lol...next grow I think will have less types. I take all these pics so in case I forget in a year or two I will know what the plant was like..If I want to grow it again or just for prosperity lol...


----------



## warfish (Jan 8, 2010)

wow, very nice plants 2Dog   I really like the colors on the NL #5 as well    I bet it does stand out in person alot.  I am hoping my NL's have some nice colors like that


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 8, 2010)

well the nl should have lots of colors..I hope it is as good as I remember it being from years back...I do love the purple..


----------



## zipflip (Jan 8, 2010)

> its like a jungle in this room dude its so funny..you would never expect it from outside of my house..makes me laugh. I look around and think I have created something here that is very cool..


 and i bet i can squeze a bed roll into the corner there somewhere. need a roommate/guarddog jp.
  but i was actually gona comment how it looks liek a jungle in there but you said it :aok: lol
  :watchplant:


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 8, 2010)

a bedroll would fit! for now ...lol...it keeps filling out for sure..warmest room in the house...


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 17, 2010)

here we go start with the moms...I had to throw out three white lightning males I got one female..I am going to try to clone her after I harvest a few of the blooming plants...gonna try to stick with fem beans I prefer them and not having to waste time with males...middle pic is two repotted plants with a bit of shock.


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 17, 2010)

sour cream and NL 5 looking stunning I am excited about her..

tc did yours look lice this at all?


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 17, 2010)

nl 5 purple and orange and white..


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 17, 2010)

bud pics


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 17, 2010)

nl and tw..


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 17, 2010)

sour cream and la woman...


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 17, 2010)

sour cream..


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 17, 2010)

more pics lol..think this is skunk.


----------



## the chef (Jan 17, 2010)

2dog look out you gonna hit the light! AAaugghh! Is that the sour? How tall is she? Lokks tasty...hmmm maybe a potato bong to smoke the sour cream?


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 17, 2010)

and some bacon and green onions and salt and pepper...oh wait yes the la woman got burned a wee bit while I was gone..she keeps growing dude..and she is soo close to light and very full...I will have to tie her..


----------



## warfish (Jan 17, 2010)

Wow 2Dog!  There all looking so beautiful!  While I do really like Violet, I must say the colors in the NL draw me there  
Keep up the regular updates, I love following along


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 17, 2010)

the nl is awesome...but very dense..and smaller so it will be nice to have lots of choices...I cannot wait to see her all triched out...the skunk 1 looks great too when it comes to smoke I wont play favs I will let you all know which is truly best. violet is great because she is quick, dense and short easy to grow...I bet she yields pretty well.


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 21, 2010)

la woman and skunk #1


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 21, 2010)

skunk 1


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 21, 2010)

sour cream nl soooo purple open the pic! , moby **** is so impressing me..my quickest finisher so far


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 21, 2010)

MD and NL..


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 21, 2010)

bud pic MD SC  top shot of buds...


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 21, 2010)

u r always welcome zip! but I wouldnt make you sleep on the floor lol...


----------



## pcduck (Jan 21, 2010)

Nice buds 2Dogs :aok:

looks like you are gonna be a happy camper soon....BIU :bolt::bong2:


----------



## fruity86 (Jan 21, 2010)

very nice 2dog


----------



## Tact (Jan 21, 2010)

Looks great, jars will be full soon.

So weird how your L.A. Woman and mine are so totally different, mine is a hobbit 8.5 weeks veg barely 9"-10" tall, short and fat.


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 21, 2010)

Omgoodness tact you must have gotten a runt..it is my biggest plant..I think she will produce a lot...she is budding tons but still seems to be growing...blows my mind. She is not going to be the quickest finisher tho...I bet yours is quicker..will be fun to compare smoke reports...I cannot wait to have jars full again...this time many more plants than last harvest...They are pretty stagered to the trimming/haning shouldnt kill me..Funny thing is that the room isnt stinking...I mean I notice a smell when I go in but nothing too noticable.. Wonder if it is still to come? 

Thanks for stopping by people. Its getting exciting.


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 24, 2010)

ok the room is starting to stink...so nice...and I am having my niece over in mid feb for 2 days..lol better get my air freshners oil refills...cook stinky foods...hubby is tripping..

update time..
the new seedlings..most are sprouted nicely.


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 24, 2010)

closet is getting too full...nl is looking purple........:ignore:


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 24, 2010)

more nl...lol


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 24, 2010)

nug pics la woman and moby ****.


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 24, 2010)

skunk 1 then blue widow...


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 24, 2010)

nugs trying to remember which type.. blue cheese and normal cheese..


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 24, 2010)

nugs


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 24, 2010)

grow room pics and last one is sour cream..


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 24, 2010)

more nugs blue cheese and sour cream


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 24, 2010)

sour cream


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 24, 2010)

2 la woman and 1 train wreck


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 24, 2010)

nugs


----------



## lordhighlama (Jan 25, 2010)

lookin' good 2dog
I can imagine how its getting stinky in there, lol
gonna need lots of greasy food to mask that jungle.


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 25, 2010)

thanks lama!!  I know Ive got to make really stinky food...maybe some garlic bread...hmmm


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 25, 2010)

2Dog... I'm jealous...I want all that variety!  I've got all one strain going...and my jars are getting low!

Your plants look great...I love the color in the NL, I just soaked (6)  3/4NL x 1/4 blueberry...I hope they pop


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 26, 2010)

thanks lf that strain sounds awesome!!  the variety is good and bad..I wish I had only four types but this isnt so bad...no weird nute requirements or anything...I just wish it was harvest time..atleast for one of them but patience is a virtue..lol


----------



## pcduck (Jan 26, 2010)

Nice buds 2Dog


----------



## Jericho (Jan 26, 2010)

2Dog said:
			
		

> thanks lama!! I know Ive got to make really stinky food...maybe some garlic bread...hmmm


 
Just buy some really stinky plants like herbs and lavender and place em round the house. They would cover the smell if its not that bad. 

And you get fresh herbs hehe


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 26, 2010)

Jericho said:
			
		

> Just buy some really stinky plants like herbs and lavender and place em round the house. They would cover the smell if its not that bad.
> 
> And you get fresh herbs hehe


 
Thanks for stopping by pc and jericho...that is a great idea with the herbs..I wish my kitchen window got more sunlight.. I want a little herb garden....worried about attracting bugs..


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 26, 2010)

ok so after taking a few facts into consdieration..price, limited space, plants growing too fast and dense..I changed the closet from a 400 watt to a long flor light seen in prev pics..it will cut down on growth and cost which I need both lol...the plants even the one I bent in the closet were dangerously close to that hot light plus the seedling babies under the flor I had them split between the flor and 400) are doing better...sooo...


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 28, 2010)

new pics of sour cream


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 28, 2010)

pics of sour cream


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 28, 2010)

pics of la woman. 1 sc


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 28, 2010)

skunk 1


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 28, 2010)

2 skunk 1 of room


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 28, 2010)

blue widow


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 28, 2010)

Nl 5


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 28, 2010)

nl 5


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 28, 2010)

moby ****.....looking sooo good...hmmm boy.  :hubba:


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 28, 2010)

moby ****


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 28, 2010)

more moby **** and an overhead shot of buds.


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 28, 2010)

my baby boy...


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Jan 28, 2010)

VERY nice budfest your got going on there 2dog...   I have a lot of the same beans so it's really cool to see how they grow on your thread...   The NL5 is really a unique color and you going to have a variety of meds to choose from this spring...  Keep up the dankness...

Peace!


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 28, 2010)

thanks dirty she is very very cool looking...soo purple and stinky but only up close, really filling out I am going to have to tie some of these soon.....which is awesome. she may be the prize of the lot but the white ones are catching my eye too...hope the train wreck gets more impressive...these sativa phenos take sooo long....


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 29, 2010)

do you guys think I should be feeding them more than once a week?


----------



## zipflip (Jan 29, 2010)

:woohoo: raise the roof 2dog!!


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 29, 2010)

awww thank you flip....the glare I think is from mny flashlight..the light in there is awful..so I need my extre flashlight for pics and trich checking..you should see me trying to hold everything...plus I take them through my chest magnifier thank god the ladies hold that one up...LMAO

I dont know if any of them are good enough for BPOTM...but sweet of you to say...


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 29, 2010)

we all have such different taste..I was thinking 206 pic 2 was the best so far....but not super frosty people love the pruple tho dont they zip?


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 29, 2010)

I don't feed more than once a week.

I'm really loving your NL#5...I get alot of colors in mine from Dr Atomic, but yours are beautiful!  Who's genetics are they?  (I'm thinking I asked you this before, if I did sorry)  and stinky you say???  Mine are very low odor, unless I'm fiddling with them.  That sour cream looks real nice to...hell they all look good, but those 2 and the skunk are my faves that you are growing.  You definately know what your doing....they look happy and healthy!


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 29, 2010)

awwww thanks lf...the NL5 was a bag seed....supossedly grown from uk seeds... funky isnt it? lol.  glad to know I am feeding enough... thanks for stopping by.


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 1, 2010)

update pics..room and sour cream


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 1, 2010)

train wreck and blue cheese


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 1, 2010)

blue cheese


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 1, 2010)

cheese and skunk


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 1, 2010)

nl 5


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 1, 2010)

nl 5 and moby


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 1, 2010)

moby ****  3rd pic la woman


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 1, 2010)

bud pics trainwreck and cheese all tied up...


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 1, 2010)

sc, sc and cheese, sc


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 1, 2010)

got things tied up tonight, watered and turned...I will check trichs on a few of them tomorrow..maybe tonight. cut a leaf and look see


----------



## fruity86 (Feb 1, 2010)

very nice 2dog all looks good


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 1, 2010)

Looking great!  you are really close to harvest, no?


----------



## pcduck (Feb 1, 2010)

All tied up and no where to go :rofl: 

Looking fantastic 2Dog


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 1, 2010)

thanks for stopping in guys...LF I think I am close on a couple of them checking trichs today     zip the nl has been purple from the beginning of budding where as my pk changed later in the season..


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 4, 2010)

update pics.. 1 is skunk 2,3 r sour cream


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 4, 2010)

sc and 2 skunk pic


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 4, 2010)

skunk 1


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 4, 2010)

train wreck


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 4, 2010)

1 blue cheese  2 blue widow


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 4, 2010)

blue cheese NL &  Reg cheese


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 4, 2010)

md..


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 4, 2010)

md looking frosty crappy lighting..


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 4, 2010)

nl 5


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 4, 2010)

grow room bud pics


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 4, 2010)

buds...skunk 1...thicker than my arm..way thicker


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 4, 2010)

last one here is best of skunk 1 maybe I will catch em tom before lights on..


----------



## zipflip (Feb 4, 2010)

they fillin in awesome 2dog!


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 4, 2010)

blue cheese isnt super sitnky so far but she still has a ways.. nutes are easy no nute burn issues so far I pretty much feed them all the same..the biggest two a bit more aggressively..when I do autos I cant do that...I think it helps that everything I use is organic... the biggest pain is adjusting them all to get good lighting... you know when I was posting this I thought (and I swear) i wish zip was here to look at em..and then you appeared were your ears burning ?!


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 4, 2010)

the good news is blue is already looking frosty and she isnt even close to being done.. the cheese had a bit of stretch I couldnt seem to conquer...


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 4, 2010)

There really isnt much space between the plants and the walls maybe a foot some places less so I have a path all the way around to manuever the plants and my butt...for watering feeding turning etc...also having plants right on the wall encourages mold and mildew..


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 4, 2010)

basically I have to turn them and make sure the smaller ones are inside and taller ones on the otuside not blocking off the light..and making sure nothing is touching the light.. I have the smaller ones on stools ans crates


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 4, 2010)

2Dog.....that skunk is looking soo good...she's about there???  

I guess I never knew what you feed that is all organic?

They look sweet!


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 4, 2010)

thanks lf yup all organic!  I agree the skunk is impressive i hope she smokes well...


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 4, 2010)

zipflip said:
			
		

> what i did a couple times i had taller ones and shorter LST'd ones in my lil space i just lined the LST ones with white poly so they'd reflect like walls and stay cooler from lights IMO.
> and i would have these ones linin the outside the grow right below the light canopy line so they was gettin hit.
> then i'd place my taler ones in the middle while keepin the smaller ltd's ones a few inches apart form the taller ones, as the taller ones sat below the bucket rims of the LST'd ones
> :huh: i does taht paint a picture for ya at all ? LOL
> ...


 
I dont understand highlighted that part zip...we need to discuss this further my friend!    I guess I really need to start LST...I have to read about that and a carbon filter...I need to make one.   teacher friend.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 5, 2010)

do you have a nute line you use, or do you just use a good soil and teas?  Or is it a secret recipe...lol, cause they sure look nice.  I'm planning on makeing a jump to organics here soon.


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 5, 2010)

I use aurora products buddha bloom and buddha grow I also use a seaweed treatment..I will get a pic for ya.. brb


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 5, 2010)

here you are bud...


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 5, 2010)

maybe I should geta dirt pic...that way I will always know which type..hmm brb..


----------



## the chef (Feb 5, 2010)

Sweet jeebus your ladies........HEY...wered ya go?   Just like me always playing in dirt! Hehehe, ladies are spectacular!


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 5, 2010)

thanks chef...ur ladies remind me of my blue widow..hmmmmm they are starting to smell great and not like over ripe fruit!!! I am supossed to be getting a dirt pic..oh well...


----------



## Growdude (Feb 5, 2010)

Very nice indeed! :holysheep:


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks 2Dog!  Interesting, none of my friends have used that...I'm takeing it you like it, your plants sure look happy!  That 2 part looks a whole lot simplir than what GO was sending out...lol...8 different bottles.  I may have to look into this stuff...try a couple on it.  I was leaning towards earth juice for when I try my organic project, but I've heard good things online about the stuff from roots...it's a pretty simple program?


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 5, 2010)

very simple...I just feed once a week...so easy a caveman could do it...I really like these products. and the roots dirt.


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Feb 5, 2010)

HIya 2dog...

Your plants are looking awesome.  I'm a closet grower too!  :aok:  Should start our own grower's group?  I bet we'd outnumber the tent growers 8 to 1...  :hubba:Roots Organics HPK is a really great liquid bat guano (high in Phosphorous) product with K-mag (potassium) too...   I've used it with many different base nutes and have had great results...


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 5, 2010)

I have never tried the liqiud bat guana thanks for the rec...and the compliments on the plants..I will look for that stuff...what do you think of the seaweed products?


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 5, 2010)

I don't think I've seen it sold in my area come to think of it, I'm going to make a trip to the hydro stores tommorrow I'll check.  I really am thinking that I've only seen it in ads.

I guess I've never heard you talk about what you feed 2 Dog....the plants look great on it.  Thanks for the info....I was thinking about using some miracle grow, I heard thats what all the pro's are using.  Thanks


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 5, 2010)

I think our fat jade buddha statue helps too...looks like a god that enjoys pot.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 6, 2010)

LOL...I have a buddah in my shack...lol...perched up on a light (he's tiny) And I agree...are we aproaching a outlawed subject though??....lol, wouldn't want to talk about spirituality


----------



## NorthernHoney (Feb 6, 2010)

Hmmm maybe I should get a Buddah, I have a reaper from Halloween hanging in my room. Maybe bad Karma for my babies.


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 6, 2010)

lol honey get a buddha!!!  I think he needs to be green though...  thanks zip I need to start LST...i will be pming you when I start it on a new crop  I appreciate you taking the time to help me out and stopping by.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 6, 2010)

My Buddah is red????  

Well I was correct when I said I don't think it has made it to my area.  I went to 2 different shops today, and one said they could order it for me, I told him not to worry about it I could order it myself if thats the case.  I didn't get much today, another 6" oscilating fan clip on style, and a new pair of trimming scissors, spring loaded ones, and a hygrometer for in my veg cab.  Everyone around here seems to be pushing the Humboldt Nutrients or Earth Juice for organics.  I think I'll just use my freebies from GO for this next run, but I might use the myco madness, or myco maximum for getting some microbial life built up in my soil.  I'm going to order that stuff your using though 2 Dog, and give it a shot, just going to wait until after the cold to have it shipped....I learned from Zip's frozen nutes (thanks man!)


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 6, 2010)

sounds good lf those scissors are nice..those other products might be very nice..I like the oens I am using though. I havent used my bat guano inn a while..I am going to feed tonight got too late to do it last night.. gonna go get some pics before the lights come back on hopefully I get good ones.. funny how even though you dont buy much at the grow store the bill is huge lol...


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 6, 2010)

update pictures..I am excited...I tooka few of the md colas and the top bud of violet I will get bud pics later.. I know they are a bit droopy they are thirsty 

sour cream pics and 3rd is train wreck.


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 6, 2010)

skunk 1


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 6, 2010)

skunk bud blue cheese


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 6, 2010)

blue cheese and two tw


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 6, 2010)

nl 5


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 6, 2010)

the site stopped letting  me upload pics so I will have to try again later


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Feb 6, 2010)

2DOG!!! WOW!! fan-fin-tastic! i know this isn't your first grow, but don't ya just get giddy watchin em?!


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 6, 2010)

thank you so much fast!  I do get giddy watching them..and harvesting them and taking pics and smoking them..lol. already bought more seeds and I still had plenty...omg...


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 6, 2010)

skunk


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 6, 2010)

nl 5


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 6, 2010)

bl 5


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 6, 2010)

losing leaves everything is yellowing..


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 6, 2010)

bud pics. 3rd is blue widow.


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 6, 2010)

train wreck


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 6, 2010)

more skunk buds..


----------



## Amateur Grower (Feb 6, 2010)

NOW I see what you mean! It took me a while to find your thread with these pics, but it was worth the search. So where did you get your Skunk?

How does the Skunk handle nutes? What do you use? Your plants can't look that good all under one 400W surely?!?!

I've got 4 WW just germed and waiting on my Skunk #1 from Attitude. Set to arrive any day now.

Freakin' awesome pictures 2Dog.

AG

OK, don't yell at me. I just went back and read some more of the thread (it's looong!) and saw your nutes and stuff. I hate to read a whole lot when I'm high!


----------



## chuckdee123 (Feb 6, 2010)

oooooooooooooooooohhhhhh aaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
those are beautiful!
mmmm mmm mm. that NL... you must be very proud


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 6, 2010)

thanks ag and chuck! they flower under 2 600 lights hps. the 400 is for the babies.. I am so excited for the skunk to be done....the skunk handles my nutes like a pro never a sign of being burnt.


----------



## Relentless999 (Feb 7, 2010)

looks good buddy!


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 7, 2010)

I like what your using to!  The proof is right here in front of me...lol...beautiful!

What I want to know is you are getting great results off of a 3 part nute, and all these other companies have a bunch of componants.  Like GO sent 8 bottles.  Earth Juice has a 2 part, but then like 5 others, that new Humboldt I priced tonigh is a 3 part with 9 other addatives in their feeding schedule...($250 bucks for everything!!!)..lol...and your plants look beautiful with a 2 part and 1 addative.  It just goes to show, that these companies are out to drain our wallets, and a knowledgable grower can get excellent results with the basics!

Great Job 2 Dog!


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 7, 2010)

thanks lf but I think I have nanners...this strain..nl 5...only a little bit to go and I only saw them on one cola....tucked into the white pistils..heres some pics thanks!!!! I think I could pick them out but if they are inside the bud..I have read that this far along they may be sterile..idk wether to pull her or take out what I can see and wait..I do have other plants by her..I will not be growing this one again say goodbye to that pretty purple...


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 7, 2010)

legalize_freedom said:
			
		

> I like what your using to! The proof is right here in front of me...lol...beautiful!
> 
> What I want to know is you are getting great results off of a 3 part nute, and all these other companies have a bunch of componants. Like GO sent 8 bottles. Earth Juice has a 2 part, but then like 5 others, that new Humboldt I priced tonigh is a 3 part with 9 other addatives in their feeding schedule...($250 bucks for everything!!!)..lol...and your plants look beautiful with a 2 part and 1 addative. It just goes to show, that these companies are out to drain our wallets, and a knowledgable grower can get excellent results with the basics!
> 
> Great Job 2 Dog!


 
I dont think you need all those fancy products..I am way too cheap to buy all that..lol...


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 7, 2010)

yep, definately nanners...that sucks!  I guess the biggest question is if you have anything in the grow that is young enough to get seeded by them?  I mean there is no way to tell if they will be sterile or not.  

I don't have a whole lot of experience with herms.  I've only had them once because of a breeding program my "buddy" tried to make fem seeds.  I have heard that some strains will have late flower herms, but have not seen one personaly (knock on wood).  

I can do some reading tommorrow and see if I can find anything out on them supposedly being sterile...I've never heard that...but that doesn't mean anything.  I had not heard that I shouldn't adjust the pH on organic nutes with chemical adjusters either...so I mean we are all constantly learning.

If there is nothing young enough to get seeded I would pick off what I could, and let them finish, but if you have young flowering ones in there that could get pollinated I'd get her out.  If she's not ready enough for smoking, you could always make hash from her.

Sorry to hear this 2Dog...another nice person gets a crappy surprise.  I hate that when you see people doing everything wrong, and they get beatiful healthy plants and then you do everything right are nice to everyone...and this happens...it just sucks!

It's 3 am here I got to hit the sack, but let me know real quick in a PM if you want me to see if I can find anything i my books...and I can get back with you tomorrow on it.  I see no harm in letting her finish if nothing is young in your grow though.


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 7, 2010)

what do you consider young? yeah I have babies in the closet with just the plastic wall between...I may take her tomorrow..or maybe that one branch tonight..see if I can find naners on any of the others...I have never made hash...I guess I would need to buy bages...what a night. thanks lf u r my hero.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 7, 2010)

anything that has 3 weeks or more left to finish could possably get some pre-mature seeds...if the sacks are fertile, but how do you know for sure?  Are you willing to take that chance?   You have alot of killer plants in there...do you want to be picking little pre mature seeds out of all of them?

And if you have younger than that a seed can develope in 4 weeks...fully develope...lol

Yep hash bags were sent from heaven!


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 7, 2010)

:doh: :hairpull:  :spit: :cry:  I cut her...going go trim right now..thanks my friend..sleep well MVP...i flippin entered a hermie into BPOTM...:bong: I need a smoke..lol


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 7, 2010)

Good call sister!  I'd take it to my brother and shove it you know where...lol...he could have just seeded your whole grow.  Have you found any small seeds in it? or have you bothered to look?


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 7, 2010)

well my bro is no longer part of this grow or the decisions thank god..I dont think anything alse is effected...def the moby isnt..makes me nervous though...


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Feb 7, 2010)

HI 2dog...

Sorry about the nannerz...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  but I've never let some seeds spoil a grow for me...  If she keeps putting on nanners it might be best to cut your losses.   It's always a drag when it happens but unless the plant really gets nailed with LOTS of pollen you'll probably only find a few seeds and the plant will finish out nice and dank but pollinating younger plants of course is the main concern.  Maybe I dont skitz too much on hermies it's cuz a lot of the smoke I've had over the years was not seedless and most of it worked great and it paled in comparison to the odd plant that I finished in my grow room that had a few seeds...  Onward & dankward 2d...  Just toss her cuz you have plenty of dank genetics ready to go....

Peace!


----------



## Relentless999 (Feb 8, 2010)

Im with DOS on this one.. Im getting to the point where I dont mind a few nanners towards the very end..


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 8, 2010)

I was reading in high times some of the best bud is hermied...but I cant have it with other strains in the room..now if the whole crop was nl...I just chopped her. with the colors she has the club will want her even if I dont..


----------



## Bubs420 (Feb 8, 2010)

I was reading in high times the other day about if a female plant has any stress toward the end they will produce a few beans, but those beans are feminized. It also said that if a plant doesnt get harvested when she is ready, she will also produce female beans. 

Sure do look yummy 2dog, will be keeping up with all your journals to learn a few things.


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 8, 2010)

thanks bubs glad to have you join the party in my grow room.


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 13, 2010)

qucik pics I took while my niece is out..couldnt get many but here is a few til mon or tues.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 13, 2010)

Looking good......your grow is always so green!!!


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 13, 2010)

thanks lf...I am looking for yellowing since I am towards the end with these plants..I cannot cait to chop that big girl up front she is so heavy...


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 14, 2010)

yeah I can see some of the buds leaning....lol...you may not have to chop, lol they may just snap off....you definately got some weight on that one!


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 14, 2010)

I have her tied to that bamboo pole..may I need to tie her more. these sativas take forever......makes me hesitant to buy them or hybrids even...


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 14, 2010)

yeah I know what you mean.......this C99xAK-47 is the first time I have tried a sat indoors, for the very same reason...they usually take too long, and get too out of control for my little 4'x4' space.  These that I'm growing now, both parents are sats that have the growth like an indica, and finish early, thats why I decided to try them.

But did you see Nouvelle chefs grow, he did SSHaze and it didn't get too out of control...so I may try more in the future...just do alot of LST and what not.  I sure wish I had put a couple indicas in this grow!  I have about 1/3 of a jar of Afghani left, and then no night time smoke!  Next time I will mix it up a little.


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 14, 2010)

def mix it up a little...good to have options. trimming moby and nl and violet right now. violet will be revegged..if I can. hopegully I left plenty of plant. I need to get back to helping trim or hubby may *****.


----------



## BOSTON BAKED BEAN (Feb 14, 2010)

2 dog  when i see your plants  I say  someday , and my plant is tiny ,   tiny compaired to them  ladies.   my  next  grow  is  going to have good genetics, and a lot more space,,,  more light  ,and better soil an nutes,  hopefully  you  can help    guide the  force  in me ,  I  love the help and guidence you give   good luck...  they look amazin


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 14, 2010)

thanks BBB...I appreciate the kind words always glad to try and help..


----------



## sike89 (Feb 14, 2010)

nice forest you have there i always wanted to grow big plants but feel i will be to lazy to trim it all in the end LMAO


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 14, 2010)

sike I trim in stages. it helps a lot.  thanks for stopping by!


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 20, 2010)

buds in jars...one of the best sites in the world.


----------



## BBFan (Feb 20, 2010)

Nice 2dog!  Very nice!

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 20, 2010)

thanks for stopping by bb...too bad I have to wait 3 more weeks for it to be perfect..


----------



## Amateur Grower (Feb 20, 2010)

2Dog, you outdid yourself! Be proud.

AG


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 20, 2010)

thanks am!! I am excited..my goal is to never run out again...

pics 1-4 sour cream 
5 la woman
6 7 train wreck
8 9 blue widow...shes got two phenos..one is so nice and indica one is more sativa..


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 20, 2010)

1 4 5 6 7 8 blue widow pics

2 9 10 train wreck pics

11 sour cream 

grow room


----------



## the chef (Feb 20, 2010)

Beautiful 2dog! Love the trainwreck and the blue! Outstanding job 2dog!


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 20, 2010)

thanks chef the tw better be good its taking flippin forever man...


----------



## FlyingNatural (Feb 21, 2010)

Great Job!! 2dog  you should get a nice cache of good hash from that as well.I "skimmed" through this forum,so I may repeat questions 
what type of nutes did you use?Your leaf bulk was very healthy  Are those two 400w? what was the temp in there on avg?I noticed your hoods are not vented with exhaust fans.It must have been a very pleasant fragrance in there
Excellent job,you should'nt run out for some time 
stay cool


----------



## tcbud (Feb 21, 2010)

> buds in jars...one of the best sites in the world.



tcbud agrees, totally.  Tho the pics below the bud jars are AWESOME!  Reality around your home must smell so good!

I think you will find the Trainwreck totally worth the wait.


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 21, 2010)

FlyingNatural said:
			
		

> Great Job!! 2dog  you should get a nice cache of good hash from that as well.I "skimmed" through this forum,so I may repeat questions
> what type of nutes did you use?Your leaf bulk was very healthy  Are those two 400w? what was the temp in there on avg?I noticed your hoods are not vented with exhaust fans.It must have been a very pleasant fragrance in there
> Excellent job,you should'nt run out for some time
> stay cool


 

I dont make hash. I do use them for keif tho. Where I live I can buy hash easily so I am not convinced I need to go through the whole process...I am using two 600's for blooming. the averga temp is 74 and yes it stinks to high heaven in my house...I was going to make a carbon filter but like hubby says once I am growing outside again it will stink either way.. I use roots dirt and  buddha grow buddha bloom products..there is a picture a few posts back... thanks for stopping by.


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 21, 2010)

tcbud said:
			
		

> tcbud agrees, totally. Tho the pics below the bud jars are AWESOME! Reality around your home must smell so good!
> 
> I think you will find the Trainwreck totally worth the wait.


 


it stinks in here tc lol...makes me a tiny bit nervous but oh well I am legal...thanks for popping in deary!


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 1, 2010)

still waiting on the train wreck....sigh.


new flowers 2 weeks in white lightning blue cheese and cheese


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 1, 2010)

decided to try lst on my pk mommy...my best plant..cant you tell looking at her? poor thing..she was raped for clones.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Mar 1, 2010)

You're a big show off, 2dog!   Do you have any sisters


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 1, 2010)

yup I have one but shes married..and looks nothing like me blonde and blue eyed. sweet disposition...LMAO.....offered a joint once at a concert and she felt cool. she doesnt smoke. at all. its a bummer.


----------



## hydrotoker (Mar 15, 2010)

Your girls are looking nice!! Love Blue Widow. First quality weed I ever smoked and never turned back to brick. Happy to get a free fem BW seed from attitude. Train wreck has been the most intense, hard hitting high I've had. Scared me at first=)


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 15, 2010)

man I need to update~ the big girls are moving out today!!


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 15, 2010)

ok here are some pics...

babies in the closet mostly pk some white lightning, cheese blue cheese blue widow star 47 maybe a couple others...


in flower I have white lightning, blue widow, cheese and blue cheese.


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 15, 2010)

blue widow budding and train wreck being cut...I dont think this is true tw is is very light and very bright orange/red...


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 15, 2010)

the white flecks you see are predator mite sprinkles I used to them make sure these plants are strong and potent for the club...


----------



## the chef (Mar 15, 2010)

Wow! Congrats on your fine harvest! A smoke report in the future? .....Well deserved lady!!!!


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 15, 2010)

awww chefy wrote it here like it should be! glad to see ya friend!


----------

